# Frage zum Elementiumveredelter Auspuff



## Kaykon (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ich hab mir soeben das chopper rezeot gekauft und bin ganz fleisig zu dem händler geflogen .... dort musste ich fests tellen das ich alles mehrere male kaufen kann auser den auspuff da stand (1) und nach einkauf war er weg .... 

heist das jetzt das ich den mit dem char nur einmal kaufen kann oder kommt der wieder ? 


MfG
kaykon


----------



## Hanon (21. Dezember 2008)

Kaykon schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab mir soeben das chopper rezeot gekauft und bin ganz fleisig zu dem händler geflogen .... dort musste ich fests tellen das ich alles mehrere male kaufen kann auser den auspuff da stand (1) und nach einkauf war er weg ....
> 
> ...



Du brauchst ihn doch nur 1 mal für den Chopper!
So nun was anderes zum selben Thema :
Wenn ich mir die Mats für den Chopper so ansehe frage ich mich ob das wirklich ganz ok ist von Blizzard siehe auflistung--->

Titanstahlbarren 12 (ok kann ich erfarmen ist nur zeitlicher Aufwand)
Eine Hand voll Kobaltbolzen 40 (auch kein Problem erfarmbar)
Arktischer Pelz 2 (von der Gilde billig bekommen)
Geborgene Dunkeleisenteile 1 = 3000 g
Goblinmaschinenkolben 8       = 8000 g
Elementiumveredelter Auspuff 1 = 1500 g
Das sind .....                               12500 g  (sorry ja farmen gut und schön aber doch sehr teuer finde ich)

Dan zu ist nicht Bop das sicher super aber wer gibt mir 12500g das ich die Teile kaufe (kann ja nur ich 1 weil ich Ingi bin 2 weil ich das Muster gelernt habe)?

Also alles irgentwie sehr undursichtig und mit vielen hintergedanken finde ich!


----------



## adidas2023 (29. Dezember 2008)

also bei uns gehen die dann im AH für 25 K raus .. da freu ich mich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smurfirized (29. Dezember 2008)

die Preise für die Teile find ich auch ein wenig happig und wer und wie soll das ganze Gold zusammen farmen um das Teil dann ggf noch im AH zu kaufen ....
ich bau doch kein 2. Bike für ca. 13k Gold Materialen wenn ich net sicher bin das ich das dann auch loswerde


----------



## ach was solls. (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja nach mühsamen ruf farmen in den verschiedenen Heros die mir manchmal gar kein equip gebracht haben überlege ich doch wirklich ob ich nicht auf den Chopper verzichte. Ihr müsst verstehen die 5000 Gold für das schnelle fliegen zu farmen war für mich schon ein urischer Horror. Und dann noch das doppelte .. !! bitte nicht !!


----------

